# Scotland Premier League Outright



## DarkLight (Jul 30, 2008)

Celtic 1.75 
Rangers 1.95 
Aberdeen 201.00 
Hearts 201.00 
Dundee Utd 251.00 
Hibernian 251.00 
Motherwell 251.00 
Falkirk 1001.00 
Kilmarnock 1001.00 
Inverness CT 2501.00 
Hamilton Academical 5001.00 
St Mirren 5001.00 

Celtic or Rangers ?


----------



## BTR (Aug 2, 2008)

Both teams with a very good chance to win it. As odds suggest. The battle is only between them. I think its not worth it to place a bet on that as its 50/50.


----------

